# [RISOLTO] freeze al resume

## Onip

Ciao,

da un paio di settimane il mio notebook ha problemi a riprendersi dall'ibernazione su ram.

Me ne sono accorto solamente dopo l'upgrade di gcc, gnome e xorg ( non ricordo bene l'ordine ) anche se non credo dipenda da loro: infatti il problema c'è sia a xorg attivo che spento e ho ri emerso sia system sia world in un vano tentativo di risistemare una situazione funzionante.

Un altro tentativo fatto è stato quello di passare all'ultima revisione dei tuxonice-sources-2.6.28, ma l'esito è lo stesso. Sono pure ritornato ai driver ati open in quanto con i closed non si sospendeva nemmeno.

Il dettaglio, se così si può dire, del problema è che la sospensione in ram avviene ( o così sembra ) correttamente, mentre alla ripresa mi trovo il pc freezato con lo schermo spento ( i led della tastiera non si accendono ). Ovviamente in hibernate.log non si trovano indicazioni, nemmeno alla massima verbosità in quanto il sistema non ci prova nemmeno a riprendersi.

Io ho esaurito le mie cartuccie se qualcuno può (almeno cercare di) aiutarmi ne sarei grato.

Grazie

EDIT: ovviamente se c'è bisogno di informazioni maggiori basta chiedere

----------

## djinnZ

Se non lo hai fatto inizia con il verificare se con hal ed X fermi la sospensione funziona, poi provi con X senza hal e con hal attivo senza X; così isopli le possibili cause.

----------

## Onip

senza X (e con i moduli radeon e drm scaricati) è stata la prima prova che ho fatto. Senza hal l'ho appena fatto e non funziona uguale.

----------

## Onip

Il problema grosso credo sia dovuto al framebuffer. Se cerco di impostare una qualunque risoluzione ( vga=0x3?? ) nella commandline di grub il resume va in pappa e il pc rimane bloccato come ho descritto sopra. Adesso sto usando vesafb, con uvesafb a naso il problema potrebbe essere lo stesso, ma non ho proprio voglia di ricompilare il kernel per la millesima volta.

Eliminando il parametro vga dal boot il pc si riprende ma con lo schermo nero, attivando gli hack radeontool e vbetool sia in common.conf sia in ram.conf ( sotto /etc/hibernate ) anche lo schermo si riprende correttamente.

L'unico problema che mi rimane è quello di cercare di capire come mai il comodissimo bottone di gnome ( che, se non sbaglio, usa pm-utils ) ancora non funziona.

Grazie

p.s. anche capire da dove salti fuori tutto questo problema non mi dispiacerebbe, prima mi funzionava tutto alla perfezione

----------

## djinnZ

La risoluzione per il framebuffer la dovresti impostare con video= non con vga=  (se è per questo rinuciando a qualche informazione in fase di boot puoi toglierlo del tutto il supporto vga)

la gestione dell'acpi dovrebbe migrare definitivamente sotto sysfs ma tutte le utility usano ancora il vecchio modello di accesso, con quel che ne viene

----------

## Onip

Ok

Il problema con gnome e pm-utils è risolto anch'esso. In pratica alcuni (molti?) portatili\schede madri hanno bisogno di alcuni trucchetti per riprendersi da una sospensione su ram. pm-utils e gnome ricavano queste informazioni da hal il quale, però, almeno per il mio modello di notebook ( asus A6VA ) le fornisce sbagliate, dicendo che non necessita di nessun 'aiutino'

 */usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/20-video-quirk-pm-asus.fdi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <!-- these need no quirks, whitelist them -->
> 
>       <match key="system.hardware.product" prefix_outof="A2H/L;A6Km;A6JC ;A6K ;A6T;A6G;A6VA;A8JS ;F3Sg;F3T;F9E ;G1S;K8V-MX;1000H;F2JE">
> ...

 

La soluzione? è stata quella di scrivere un file .fdi apposito da piazzare in /etc/hal/fdi/information che sovrascrive quelle impostazioni balorde. Per adesso ho abilitato quasi tutti i quirks, funziona e mi basta.

 */etc/hal/fdi/information/99-onip-notebook-rules.fdi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> ...

 

EDIT:

dimenticavo, adesso l'unica cosetta che rimane in sospeso è la risoluzione in console, ma è secondario quindi taggo come risolta tutta la faccenda.

@djnnz nella documentazione di vesafb nei sorgenti del kernel si fa esplicito riferimento al parametro vga= . ad ogni modo proverò a sistemare la risoluzione assieme a video=...

grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## bandreabis

Ora che hal è stato eliminato da kde4, come si risolve il problema?

pm-utils non mi ha mai funzionato mentre gli hibernate-script funzionano senza nessun problema.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ora che hal è stato eliminato da kde4, come si risolve il problema?

 

spiegati un po' meglio.

che succede? le ultime versioni di kde 4 non usano più hal? se si, da che versione in poi?

----------

## bandreabis

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Ora che hal è stato eliminato da kde4, come si risolve il problema? 
> 
> spiegati un po' meglio.
> 
> che succede? le ultime versioni di kde 4 non usano più hal? se si, da che versione in poi?

 

Scusa.

Dalla versione 4.6.0, KDE non utilizza più hal (che ho eliminato dal sistema) ma udev.

----------

## bandreabis

dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti non funzionano nemmeno gli hibernate-script.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

